# Omega F300 Losing Minutes



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

My omega f300 seems to be running slow, when I pulled it out of it's box it was a couple of hours slow, I thought I must have set the wrong time when the clocks changed and not noticed until now but after reseting the time it carried on losing, in fact it lost 2 minutes in three hours,. When I bought it a couple of months ago the seller told me it had been recently serviced so it would have had a new battery then I would think but I still decided to check anyway, I took the battery out and checked it on my volt meter which said 1.57 volts which sounded just right, I also noticed someone had scratched a date and an initial? on the battery which said 4, 2011 and PW, I'm assuming this was done by whoever gave it a service so april 2011 would be too soon for a battery change?, but still, I tried a new battery just in case (used renata SR1136sw) but it's still dropping time.

anyone got any ideas on what might be wrong? the timekeeping was great until this behaviour started


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I have heard of f300's chewing through a battery in 8-9 months before - perhaps it isn't uncommon?

One of the reasons I steer clear of those Omegas is that reason - I wouldn't get enough wear out of it from one battery to the next.

The other reason is service charges.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

If this is my old f300, it was keeping excellent time as you've already mentioned.

If no one on here has any other suggestions you could do worse than contacting the service guy that I used - he provided me with great service. If you need his email address I can PM it to you.

Sorry to hear it's acting up.

Dec


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Got a f300 and it is a great time keeper,i beleive silver hawk is the man for servicing.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

danboy said:


> Got a f300 and it is a great time keeper,i beleive silver hawk is the man for servicing.


Yep, Silver hawk is the man.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Deco said:


> If this is my old f300, it was keeping excellent time as you've already mentioned.
> 
> If no one on here has any other suggestions you could do worse than contacting the service guy that I used - he provided me with great service. If you need his email address I can PM it to you.
> 
> ...


Hi Deco

Yep that's the one, and it's been stirling since I got it, I was astounded by how well it kept time, barely gaining a couple of seconds over a few months. I'll take that recomendation for a repairer if you have their details please, but no rush for them, it's a long time until payday for me :down:

wookie


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've got one that keeps great time until the battery runs down. When the battery is on its way out though, the timekeeping goes right out the window.

Definitely worth trying a new battery.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> I've got one that keeps great time until the battery runs down. When the battery is on its way out though, the timekeeping goes right out the window.
> 
> Definitely worth trying a new battery.


Thats worth knowing, I have an Omega f300 which is also losing more than it used to. 

Time for a new battery.


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

Also depends on how old the battery was when it was fitted - they do have a shelf life and if it was near it's end when fitted then it could be as simply as that.

You'd hope it wouldn't happen from a reputable watchmaker, but then again if they've dozens of battery types in stock and don't fit this type that often....it could easily have been on a shelf for a couple of years.

When I buy Renata cells in boxes of ten from Cousins, the bottom of the boxes always have a manufactured and expiry date underneath for the cells and the window between the two dates is usually around 24 months or so.......

A new good quality 344 cell is definitely worth a try before you send it off for repair.....

Good Luck and Rgds,

David.


----------

